# Homemade Creations >  Homemade Wooden Shield

## buddyman100

I made a wooden shield that I based off of the Knight's Templar shield from Knightfall. I think it came out pretty well. If you have any questions or comments please comment on the youtube video so I get notified about it. If you like seeing content like this check out my youtube.
YT: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRL...cNRku7Gtj29qXQ

----------

